# Cheap LEDs...Too good to be true?



## HardCory

I found this and can't help but wonder if it's garbage or an incredible find. What do you think?

www.LEDwholesalers.com - WHITE + BLUE LED Aquarium Reef corals grow light Panel

If they make customs then we're in business!


----------



## Mikaila31

:shock: Seriously! it may work OK, but the price on it is kinda ridiculous IMO. You could build a much better LED setup for much cheaper. I am still kinda skeptical on the LEDS though I have seen them used before, but from what I have read the color mixing of 1 watt lights gets so-so results. I have seen some really impressive DIY setups using 3 watt high powered LEDS. I intend to try them out eventually along with trying to grow plants with CC tubes.


----------



## HardCory

I agree about the price, but I've ben really looking into them and that actually looks like a really good price! Crazy, I know. I'd like to get LEDs that are made specifically for reefs but the ones I've found start anywhere between $900-$1200 for a 12"x12" fixure. But in the long run, it's worh the money. They don't dim; they're either working or not. AND they give each LED diode a lifespan of 15-20 years as opposed to 6-12 months. Let me know if you find anything else on LED lights and what not.


----------



## Mikaila31

Take a look at the DIY LED reef lights on line, you can find a number of threads easy. I think there is a future for LED's especially the 3 watt ones, however all the current commercially made ones are too expensive. The cost kinda ruins any gain you get IMO. Also all the DIY ones I looked at had more than just white and blue LED's. 

How big is the tank you want to use them on and what is your current lighting type and how many watts?

Also depth of the tank?


----------



## HardCory

Mikaila31 said:


> Take a look at the DIY LED reef lights on line, you can find a number of threads easy. I think there is a future for LED's especially the 3 watt ones, however all the current commercially made ones are too expensive. The cost kinda ruins any gain you get IMO. Also all the DIY ones I looked at had more than just white and blue LED's.
> 
> How big is the tank you want to use them on and what is your current lighting type and how many watts?
> 
> Also depth of the tank?


I have a 92Gal. Corner Tank and I have nothing but 50/50 T-8s on them. It's fine for fish only but I wanna get into a reef once I have money for lights. I think the depth is around 30".


----------



## Mikaila31

ReverendLoveBoys said:


> I have a 92Gal. Corner Tank and I have nothing but 50/50 T-8s on them. It's fine for fish only but I wanna get into a reef once I have money for lights. I think the depth is around 30".


I would not suggest going with LED, your tank is way to deep. I'm pretty sure you need the same wattage with LEDs as you would with metal halide lights. Most of the DIY threads I've gone through compare a 70watt LED panel to a 70watt MH bulb. Personally I would look into MH bulbs, they are your best option on a tank that deep.


----------



## HardCory

Good Call. I'm just looking for the most bang for my buck and have heard awesome things about LEDs.


----------

